

Non-Blocking I/O Made Possible in Java - kungfudoi
http://www.developer.com/java/article.php/3837316/Non-Blocking-IO-Made-Possible-in-Java.htm

======
cjg
Java has had non-blocking IO since 1.4 was released in 2002.

The only thing new here is discussed on page three of the article - some
extensions to the non-blocking IO API.

------
mahmud
wow! this says a lot about Java; the "enterprise" language can't do non-
blocking I/O? Java experts, what do you think? is this so?

